# Puppy Mill Rescue



## ScooterPiesMommy (Mar 17, 2012)

:happy:I adopted Scooter Pie from DPS RESCUE out of Los Angeles and San Francisco. He is a puppy mill rescue out of LA. Scooter is about 10 months old. Traveled about 100 miles to meet him 3/2, brought him home that night. He is extremely scared of people, very skittish. Totally neglected and never handled with love, he is responding well to my attention and affection. I took him to the vet on 3/5, he has ear mites , bilateral ear infection and a bacterial/fungal infection on his paws and muzzle. He returns to vet for follow up on 3/19. Hopefully all will be cleared up. I'm working on his anxiety with a lot of attention, affection and tlc. He loves his crate, uses his pee pads and poo poo not so good. His little body is completely ridged when I first pick him up, (picking him up was an ordeal, but it is improving). I am retired/disabled so I have nothing but time and patience. Any advice is appreciated. I don't want to go the anxiety meds route, but herbal remedys are a possibility, after thorough research and recommendations from the vet, as a last resort. He has responded so well already and training is on the back burner until his anxiety levels diminish. I love this site already!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bless your heart for rescuing Scooter Pie! There are several members here who have rescues , that will be able to help you out. Welcome to SM so glad you joined! We love to see pictures here also!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

:Welcome 2: I'm so glad you rescued little Scooter Pie. My Sophie is a rescue, but I got her as a little puppy from her foster mom, real mom, and siblings, so we never really had any problems. I did, however, get my chihuahua as a skittish dog. I tried the thundershirt and it seemed to work to an extent. But what really helped was time, and tlc. Good luck with Scooter Pie and I hope to see some pictures soon!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome!!! It's great that you rescued a dog. This site has so much information and so many members that can share their experiences with you as you raise your furbaby. Good luck and I look forward to seeing some pictures of your furbaby. Welcome again!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:welcome1: Karen and Scooter Pie. Love that name.:wub::wub: Thank you so much for rescuing him. It's unthinkable the background he came from but now he's finally loved and has a real home forever so life will change for the so much better. :chili::chili: Many of our members have Rescues and I know will be able to help you as well as reading former posts -- you can go to the black bar above and search for some issues. We're so happy that you found us, though happier that you found Scooter and hope to see some pix of him. :thumbsup:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to SM and we are so glad you are here..


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to SM!
Scooter Pie is already on the road to happiness now that he has found you. He will be out of pain once all his infections are gone and then you already have the magic elixir.... time and love.
We adopted our mini dashound a year ago. She was a puppy mill breeder. In one year she has gone from being terrified of her own shadow to being a happy, playful girl. She also gained about 5 pounds.
Be patient with you little sweetie, he will give you his whole heart.
(plenty of chicken for treats helps too:thumbsup


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome, Karen and Scooter Pie! My Zooey was a rescue too. Her biggest issue we had to get through was separation anxiety. The Thundershirt and calming herbs have really helped. Whereas my neighbors used to complain every day about her constant barking while I was gone, now they ask me where she is because it's quiet during the day! I was using Rescue Remedy, but when that ran out, I got Sleepytime Tonic, which I think works even better. I just put a few drops on treats 30 min. before I leave for work. This might be helpful to your little guy while he's first getting adjusted, but I agree that with time and all of your love, he will blossom


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Welcome 4:

I can't wait to see the pix!
What a wonderful story of you and your new baby----I just know it is going to end happily!
We had a rescue before we got Kitzel---they give you so much love. We tried for another one when we lost Bo, but it was not approved as we live overseas. :angry:
I look forward to hearing development updates.
Big hug w/this welcome!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome! I love the name scooter pie! Can't wait to see pics hopefully! So happy you adopted him!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Give Scooter time. You've only had him a few weeks. My experience with rehomes/rescues even from good circumstances is that it can take a year for them to really settle in.

My first Maltese was a rescue and the sweetest girl that ever lived.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I know Scooter pie is gonna be ok because you love him so much! Welcome to SM  Please post some pics!!!! We love us some pics on here lol.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome, and hugs to you for adopting a rescue dog! :grouphug:

Your screen name is similar to someone else's (Scooter Pie's Mommy) -- or is that you, too, just punctuating it differently?


----------



## ScooterPiesMommy (Mar 17, 2012)

No I'm ScooterPiesMommy, will check out the other! Thank u for ur comment


----------



## ScooterPiesMommy (Mar 17, 2012)

Sir Lovkins is adorable.


----------



## ScooterPiesMommy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you for the comment. I'm gonna give him all the time he needs, the rest of my life or his! He is so spunky!


----------



## ScooterPiesMommy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you for the comment and fb link!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Yay for you Karen! And Yay for Scooter Pie! I adopted my little boy from a rescue when he was 10 months old as well. I love him so much. When do we get to see some pix of Scooter Pie??


----------

